
Reddit “Community Points” being built on Ethereum - daenz
https://old.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/fyda25/update_reddits_blockchainbased_points_system/
======
RemySoc
I hope that this is indeed true, but sadly, I believe that the images are
doctored. We have not heard anything from the Reddit team regarding this
subject.

